# Looking for a scanner



## cg1492 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking for recommendations for a new scanner, would like to stay under 300$. Looking to scan mainly photographs and objects, and maybe some slides. It has been years since I bought my last scanner so I am not even sure what to look for in a scanner now a days. I was looking at the epson v600 but am up for suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought a used V700 from a estate for $100 last summer. There are ways to find a good deal if you keep your eyes open and check daily or at least every other day.


----------



## dcm (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been quite happy with an Epson V750 for scanning thousands of old family prints, negatives and slides. If you are going to do much slide/negative scanning, support for digital ice and IR scanning can be invaluable to remove dust and other artifacts from the scan. The V700 is similar and you might be able to find a good deal on either. I also found the VueScan software quite helpful with the scanner.


----------

